# Solved: HL2, Failed to lock Index/vertex buffer



## Frippe92 (Nov 8, 2007)

hen i start the single player mission on Half life 2 i see the cinematic(with the elderly man talking) but when he tells me to wake up and i get control over my character the game crashes and it tells me that it failed to lock Index or vertex buffer( different from time to time),
Portal and Team fortress 2 (other games i got with the Orange box) works without any problems but Half Life 2 crashes every time!

i ran the Diagnostic tool and it says i got out of date Display drivers although i just used that very link to download and install the latest!

it says i need atleast version 91.47 but I've got 163.75.

```
Results
 
 

General System Performance: Passed 
Your system meets the requirements for the Source games. 
Your CPU: Intel 3058 MHz
Minimum CPU: 1200 MHz
Recommended CPU: 2400 MHz

Total Memory: 1024 MB
Available Memory: 475 MB
Minimum Memory: 256 MB
Recommended Memory: 512 MB

 
 

Display drivers: Failed 
Your nVidia display drivers are currently out of date
For updated drivers, click here
Display Adapter: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS
Display Version: 6.14.11.6371
Recommended Driver Version: 91.47 
Recommended Driver Date: 09/01/2006
Severity: Very High 
 
 

DirectX: Passed 
Your version of DirectX meets the minimum requirements

 
 

UDP Ports: Passed 
The following UDP ports were reachable. 
UDP Port: 27000 - 27040 

 
 

TCP Ports: Passed 
The following TCP ports were reachable. 
TCP Port: 27020 - 27040 

 
 

Background Processes: Passed 
There were no processes found that conflict with Steam or the games. 
 
 

Loaded Modules: Passed 
There were no loaded modules found that conflict with Steam or the games. 
 
 

Services: Failed 
The following services were found on your system. Please try disabling the service or uninstalling the application assoicated with them, and see if that resolves your issue 
Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service
Norton AntiVirus Firewall is running. Make sure all required ports are open, and all instances of Steam.exe, hl.exe, and hl2.exe are allowed access to the internet.
Severity: Very High 
 
 

Layered Service Providers: Passed 
There were no LSPs found that should conflict with Steam or the games. 
 
 

Audio/Video Codecs: Passed 
There were no audio/video codecs found that conflict with Steam or the games. 
 
 
Possible Suggestions


If Steam continues to crash, try deleting all files and folders in the Steam directory except for steam.exe and the SteamApps folder 

 
 

If you continue to have problems playing the games, try using the launch options -nosound and -windowed. 

Open Steam, then Play games
Right click the Souce game, click properties, then Launch options
add -nosound -windowed, click ok, then close. 

 
 

If you continue to have problems updating Steam, please exit from Steam, and then delete the following files from your Steam directory. 

C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.dll
C:\Program Files\Steam\SteamUI.dll
C:\Program Files\Steam\ClientRegistry.Blob 

 
 

If you continue to have problems finding any servers, please exit from Steam, and then delete the following files from your Steam\config directory. 

C:\Program Files\Steam\config\serverbrowser.vdf
C:\Program Files\Steam\config\masterservers.vdf 

 
 

If you continue to have problems with your performance in game, try forcing a lower level DirectX version. Start at the lowest level and go up from there till you find a good level of FPS. 

-dxlevel 70
-dxlevel 80
-dxlevel 81
-dxlevel 90 

-Open Steam, then Play games
-Right click the Source game, click properties, then Launch options
-add -dxlevel XX, click ok, then close
```


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Frippe92 said:


> it says i need atleast version 91.47 but I've got *163.75.*
> 
> Display Version: 6.14.11*.6371*
> Recommended Driver Version: 91.47
> Recommended Driver Date: 09/01/2006


Hmmm...looks like you have 163.71 drivers....
163.75 WHQL drivers did come out this past Tuesday (Nov.06).


----------



## Frippe92 (Nov 8, 2007)

oh im sorry.. i didnt remember the exact number so i checked the site and though that number was familiar since i installed them so recently.. its still way higher that 91.47 though


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

I would uninstall the present video card drivers and install the new drivers.
ForceWare Release 163


----------



## Frippe92 (Nov 8, 2007)

got version 163.75 now but i still get error message and the game crashes.. this time it said

Engine error [X]
Internal driver error in IDirect3DDevice9:resent()
[OK]
Ps. i think i got that one before too


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

The next step would be to make sure that the DirectX version is current.
There is a November update for DirectX 9.0c
If that doesn't help, you might want to check out the Steam forums.


----------



## Frippe92 (Nov 8, 2007)

updated my directx now.. still gets 
Internal driver error in IDirect3DDevice9:resent()


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Have you tried using a _lower_ DirectX level?
I suggest that you try *-dxlevel 70* first.

From the Steam support forums:
_ 1. Open Steam
2. Go to the "My Games" tab
3. Right-click the game which needs to be reconfigured
4. Select "Properties" from the menu
5. Click the "Set launch options..." button
6. Add one of the DirectX level launch options specified below - be sure to include a space before the "-" and anything before it._

DirectX Level Launch Options

-dxlevel 90 (DirectX v9.0)
-dxlevel 81 (DirectX v8.1)
-dxlevel 80 (DirectX v8.0)
-dxlevel 70 (DirectX v7.0)


----------



## Frippe92 (Nov 8, 2007)

i tried level 70 and it worked!! its a miracle!
the ammo bar seems a little bugged though...
should i try the higher ones too until it stops working?


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Frippe92 said:


> should i try the higher ones too until it stops working?


I would....keep going up in DirectX levels until the crashing returns, then drop down one.
The lower the DirectX level, the better the performance will be, so keep this in mind as well.


----------



## Frippe92 (Nov 8, 2007)

ok.. so is there any downside in having lower level?


----------



## Frippe92 (Nov 8, 2007)

nr 70 worked but ammo bar was bugged
nr 81 got the error after a while
and 80 works perfect, thanks for all the help!


----------

